# Calling on Forum members' generosity (again!)



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi All,

Quite a few of you will know that for the last few years my family and friends have taken part in "The Pepper Walk" to raise money for the Pepper Foundation - the team of nurses who used to look after my daughter, Saskia when she was still with us. Well, once again this year, Mrs NaughTTy, Miss NaughTTy, phodge and her hubby and myself have all pledged to support Pepper to help raise vital funds for those who have given so much help and support to my family. To quote my wife's words:

_"Although Saskia is no longer with us, most of you will know that she needed a lot of care and support and the Pepper nurses were fantastic at not just caring for her but supporting all of us as a family too. They were an invaluable part of our lives for many years (and still are!) and give assistance just when it's needed. We are doing this walk again in Saskia's memory to continue to support the Pepper Foundation and help them with their vital work looking after other children and families just like ours."_

We've set some ambitious targets again, although we both managed to reach them last year, and we really need your help to reach them again this year. Every little pound you can spare will help - just £5 would buy approximately 20 minutes of nursing care and £130 would pay for a day's nursing care.

You can help in a number of ways:

Our JustGiving pages are here:

Me

phodge

Or you can text a donation:

Text *SSGB94* or *PNDH99* and the amount to 70070 - the amount can be £1, £2, £3, £4, £5 or £10

We really don't mind which you donate to (Mine is the SSGB94  ) but anything you can spare will go towards a fantastic cause. 

Thank you very much in advance for your generosity, it really is very much appreciated.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Paul
Can I paypal you?
If so pm me the details
Cheers
Jay


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttjay said:


> Hi Paul
> Can I paypal you?
> If so pm me the details
> Cheers
> Jay


Hi Jay, I'll pm you - Cheers mate


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Paul! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Come on guys and girls, dig deep, we really could use your help. Just think how much we could raise if everyone gave £1 each?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Donated


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Donated


Fantastic! Thanks so much Chantelle


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Sent mate
All the Best
Jay


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks again Jay - much appreciated


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many thanks Dave, you're a star!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

WOW!!!

Thanks so much TTOC, it really is very much appreciated!!  8) 

Any one else want to join in the fun?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic!!! Thanks TTOC!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Done.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Hark!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just under 2 weeks to go now, and still a lot of fundraising to do for both me and Paul. [smiley=help.gif]

If anyone got paid last week and hasn't quite spent it all already, we really would appreciate the support! 

Thank you!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Donated and a bump to the top to get it going again.

Come on guys and girls !

Gary


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gary - you're a gent! Thanks very much


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Donation made ;-)

Sent via the interweb


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Couldn't resist joining in for a good cause! Good luck with the fundraising


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys - much appreciated!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Brilliant! Thanks chaps


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Done... 
And bump it again. 
Keep up the good work. 
All the best,

Keith.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Superb - thanks so much Keith


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Txt sent gl all

Rob


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Thought i was done grr could you pm me details for paypal instead plz many thanks 

Rob


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

pm sent Rob,

Thanks very much!


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Donated,

Bump to the top!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chris Woods said:


> Donated,
> 
> Bump to the top!


Very much appreciated - thanks Chris!!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Donation made, sorry I couldn't afford more than that. Good luck to all of you taking part and I hope you reach your target amount.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Stevie, it's much appreciated. 

If everyone gave just a little bit we'd soon be at our targets!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Thanks Stevie, it's much appreciated.
> 
> If everyone gave just a little bit we'd soon be at our targets!


Exactly!

Any amount is generous in my view! Thanks so much Stevie, it all helps mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else fancy helping us get towards our target? The walk is this weekend and we're not even at 50% yet  (Well Penny is but I seem to be struggling!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks so much John


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Time to resurrect this thread.

For those of you who don't know, the walk was postponed from last October and will now take place on 18th May.

Paul and Ella have very nearly reached their target, but we've still got a long way to go. Huge thanks to those of you who already donated last year, but if any of you couldn't donate then, and would like to now, all help will be gratefully received by Paul, Ella, me, hubby and the Pepper Foundation.

You can help in a number of ways:

Our JustGiving pages are here:

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge2
http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow2

Or you can text:

PNDH99 and the amount to 70070 - the amount can be £1, £2, £3, £4, £5 or £10
SSGB94 and the amount to 70070 - the amount can be £1, £2, £3, £4, £5 or £10

Thank you in advance for your generosity, it is very much appreciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Shameless bump of the day! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you so much, it's much appreciated.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just over a week to go and we still both need your help!

Pretty please??


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another shameless bump!!


----------

